# Gilt.com has Death Wish and Skull Mirrors from Areaware on sale until 8/8 Midnight



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi All,
Just thought someone might be interested in these kewl mirrors, by Areaware, on sale at Gilt.com from now until Midnight Eastern on Aug 8 - or until they sell out. They have a black Victorian one with crows on the sides, and X's where your eyes should be, called the Death Wish Mirror. It's usually $75, on sale for $38.

There's also the Skull Mirror. It has a blue sky background, with half a skull outline. Usually $35, on sale for $18. Shipping is 7.95. Both mirrors are acrylic

I've attached pics of both. You have to be a member to view/buy from Gilt. But membership is free, and you can use this link to join: http://www.gilt.com/invite/tammy5145

I've ordered the Death Wish Mirror. 'Can't wait to get it!


----------

